# midiObsWS - Control OBS with a MIDI device.



## kazzle101 (Dec 5, 2022)

kazzle101 submitted a new resource:

midiObsWS - Control OBS with a MIDI device. - A program to allow OBS to be controlled by a MIDI device via obs-Websockets.



> A program to allow OBS to be controlled by a MIDI device via obs-Websockets.
> 
> This has been written to provide basic functionality; scene switching, volume control and allow operation of the main controls such as recording, streaming and the virtual camera.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

